# Need music help please



## smile4loubie (Apr 15, 2010)

I need some music that will get me motivated. I am going to start taking up jogging again. 
I can't think of any.


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

the killers or u2? i always like to listen to them to motivate me to do the housework lol


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 15, 2010)

but what songs steff ?? lol x


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> but what songs steff ?? lol x



lolol sorry


mr brightside and somebody told me  for killers and elovation and vertigo for u2


----------



## scotty (Apr 15, 2010)

all dance Music, funky house?


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

my kids all excercise to Justice (?)


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 15, 2010)

scotty said:


> all dance Music, funky house?



I know no dance music lol


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

Pendulum, prodigy and faithless used to be my gym music.


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

Great shout by rachel there especially pendulum, just have a look through you tube and type in some of the artist we gave you Lou and see what you think.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 15, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I need some music that will get me motivated. I am going to start taking up jogging again.
> I can't think of any.



My 9 yr old and my self have a good old dance to the Dirty Dancing soundtrack from time to time or I love the old Motown songs.Sheena


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

Pendulum even have a song called blood sugar.  I want to make that the sound for my insulin alarms on my mobile, but have not worked out how to do it yet.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

How about this? Have a look through the track list and see what you think 

101 Running Songs


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

What sort of music do you like Lou?  Are you a rock chick, disco diva or a dance girl?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 15, 2010)

METALLLLIIIIIICCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 15, 2010)

Santana, Salsa Celtica. I love that Latin rythm, it has me dancing down the street when I'm out doing my walking thing.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Santana, Salsa Celtica. I love that Latin rythm, it has me dancing down the street when I'm out doing my walking thing.



Ooh salsa celtica - I saw them once - fantastic night out.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 15, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Ooh salsa celtica - I saw them once - fantastic night out.



You'd think Salsa and Celtic music would be a match made in hell, but the two really go well together. I had a great night at one of their concerts too. Real foot tapping stuff.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Prodigy ... a total must ... especially Invaders must die album ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 15, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Prodigy ... a total must ... especially Invaders must die album ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Music for the jilted generation? Gets me a long way that!

Ive just got in from a run- but I listen to dance music on the way round, and did you say no dance?

Alternatively I like the killers and U2. I recomend whatever it is that completely distracts your mind, makes you daydream...before you know it you have another 5 mins under your belt.

If music doesnt do it for you, have you thought about podcasts? There are some free ones with comedy and radio show specials, or even audio books that you can download (I think for a fee).

If you use iTunes, there are even running suggestions for songs (unfortunately I dont really like any of them!).

Good luck! x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to say that, after running for nearly 30 years, I have never listened to anything whilst running except to soak in the sights and sounds of my surroundings. I do occasionally have 'Eye of the Tiger' running through my head though when the going gets tough!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I have to say that, after running for nearly 30 years, I have never listened to anything whilst running except to soak in the sights and sounds of my surroundings. I do occasionally have 'Eye of the Tiger' running through my head though when the going gets tough!



I cant believe you could possibly betray Kate in such ways northe...


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 15, 2010)

for graham we just bought "alvin the chipmunk "cd is very funny with pop well known song very funny in the car


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I cant believe you could possibly betray Kate in such ways northe...



It's impossible to think of Kate AND run - you have to devote all your attention to the ethereal goddess, which means total concentration - I'd be under the first bus that went past if I allowed her enchanting beauty to distract me for a millisecond...


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 16, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Pendulum, prodigy and faithless used to be my gym music.





Steff2010 said:


> Great shout by rachel there especially pendulum, just have a look through you tube and type in some of the artist we gave you Lou and see what you think.



My other half would love you both lol x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 16, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> METALLLLIIIIIICCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



He would love you too Sam x


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's impossible to think of Kate AND run - you have to devote all your attention to the ethereal goddess, which means total concentration - I'd be under the first bus that went past if I allowed her enchanting beauty to distract me for a millisecond...




Speachless!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 16, 2010)

I walk fast to or from *W* listening *Hot Stuff* by Donna Summer on the ipod. 

It's the steady beat I go for. I can now do three steps to two beats to *Hot Stuff* on a good day....

Something like Sweet gets me moving too... *Teenage Rampage* or *Ballroom Blitz *has a fast stedy beat.


----------

